# Euro 2016



## Soul boy 68

This is the thread to discuss all things related to Euro 2016, time to have your say on all the games talking points and your analysis on the games you've seen, right here in the sports zone.


----------



## Shug

Soul boy 68 said:


> Well Euro 2016 is almost upon us, so who do you think will fair best out of the home nations competing? And who is your money on to win, could there be a Leicester type surprise and a rank outsider win it?


Germany will get kicked out, Scotland invited to replace them for comedy value and end up winning cos we kept it a secret from Strachan.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shug said:


> Germany will get kicked out, Scotland invited to replace them for comedy value and end up winning cos we kept it a secret from Strachan.


:lol::lol:


----------



## nbray67

I'm looking forward to it and hopefully we'll do well with the attacking team Woy as picked.

Still can't get my head around Drinkwater not getting in though but Wilshire does???

Our defence is not the best and needs some MF backup which Drinkwater does really well.

My only worry is the 'easy' terrorist targets all over France when the Tournament get's underway.


----------



## Kerr

Does anyone want to do another sweep for it this year?


----------



## danwel

No idea why Drinkwater isn't in the squad, it really beggars belief.

No doubt England will be hyped up again and end up not getting out of the group stages. England are average on paper but they need to have the spirit and team ethic that Leicester and to stand a chance but sadly we all know it won't happen. They are carrying a lot of dead weight and i will be surprised if Roy is still in a job after the tournament unless he were to go on and win it


----------



## Kimo

If we had drinkwater we'd have an epic squad, however it's fully shot and we won't go far at all


----------



## Alfieharley1

Nice to see you guys backing drink water - one of the reason I think we will go out in the groups and why I have not put a bet on England to win it. France for me. If France play us kante is going to have a field day


----------



## Clancy

Few very poor squad decisions, it was the comments on consistent game time that got me. Pretty sure drinkwater played every game this year yet takes a played who's had 1 match in almost a year.....

Tbh international football is absolute rubbish. I love football but loose interest in international tournaments very quickly, it's just so poor 

The travelling band really annoying me too, the sounds is irritating as hell and gives me a headache


----------



## Zetec-al

I too think it is bloody madness that Drinkwater was not picked and that Jack 'injury' Whilshere was picked over him. What a load of tosh!!

I will carry on supporting England however and hope they do well.


----------



## nbray67

I'll be having a bet on the Top Goal Scorer to keep me interested.

Nolito and Morata for Spain, both @ 16/1

Kane at 14/1 is not a bad shout if we get past the Group Stages.

Long shots - Pelle 40/1 and Gotze 33/1 for me.


----------



## danwel

Kane is not bad at 14/1 but i don't see him playing every game but could be wrong. Moata is good bet at 16/1. 

Thing is you only need one good team who has a very poor team to have their striker score a couple of goals or so and they are then looking good for the golden boot


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Kane is not bad at 14/1 but i don't see him playing every game but could be wrong. Moata is good bet at 16/1.
> 
> Thing is you only need one good team who has a very poor team to have their striker score a couple of goals or so and they are then looking good for the golden boot


Aye, that's how it worked for me a few years ago at Euro 2004 when Milan Baros scored 5 goals in his 1st 4 games.

William Hill were giving out free £5 bets to name the Golden Boot if you'd placed a bet with them so I opted for Baros at 80/1 as he'd bag a few for us that season.

Nice earner that one!


----------



## Ravinder

I too, can't believe that Drinkwater hasn't been picked. Roy said he wasn't picked because he wanted to take an attacking side, but we need to defend too. Especially, since we're so poor in defence. What kind of example is that to set? If you play one game like Wiltshire has, you still have a chance of being picked for a major tournament?! Shocked.


----------



## Tricky Red

Ravinder said:


> I too, can't believe that Drinkwater hasn't been picked. Roy said he wasn't picked because he wanted to take an attacking side, but we need to defend too. Especially, since we're so poor in defence. What kind of example is that to set? If you play one game like Wiltshire has, you still have a chance of being picked for a major tournament?! Shocked.


Roy is just a pawn for the FA. Complete yes man. No idea. Just a technical coach.

Waste of space. Rooney, Wilshere etc, all poor picks. Done nothing this year for their clubs yet get a free pass to the Euros.

Hope I'm wrong and they do better than I think they will.


----------



## Kerr

Romania can't miss chances like that. France don't look comfortable at the back.


----------



## AdamC

Yeah brilliant opportunity for Romania but passed them by. France don't look confident in defence at all. Can still see them coming out this one with a comfortable 3 points though.


----------



## bigmac3161

I'm i alone in not getting this whole Paul Pogba is the best thing since sliced bread. 80 million there's one born every minute. Romainia keepers a coward ops just got pen.


----------



## Kerr

bigmac3161 said:


> I'm i alone in not getting this whole Paul Pogba is the best thing since sliced bread. 80 million there's one born every minute. Romainia keepers a coward ops just got pen.


He does a lot of good stuff, but then looks really clumsy the next. Hoddle does kiss his backside too much.

It'd be good to see Pogba every week in the premier league to see how good he really is.

Payet having a good game tonight.

The keeper at fault for France's goal and Evra was stupid for giving than penalty away.

The ref is a bit funny with his decisions. Lets lots go and that's not normal in tournaments. Next game we'll be moaning about the inconsistency.

I've never watched a game where so many players can't judge the bounce of the ball.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Romania are putting in a dogged performance, I think a draw would be a fair result.


----------



## AdamC

What a hit!! Been the star man all night.


----------



## Kerr

Just sealed MOTM with that. What a goal.


----------



## Spike85

He's world class Payet


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> Just sealed MOTM with that. What a goal.


Had a great season with West Ham so I am not surprised he came up with a stunning strike like that.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Payet is in a different league. Kante was brill at reading the ball. Hoping he stays at Leicester next season


----------



## nbray67

Payet will have put himself firmly in the shop window with that strike and performance.

He was pure quality last season and I can't see West Ham hanging onto him should a decent bid come in.

Is Evra their best LB though? He was found wanting a few times tonight.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Latest odds on England to win tonight's game @ 6/1 it was 10/11, after winning their last three friendly's, can England continue their form at Euro 2016?


----------



## Kerr

I think England will win tonight. Opening games are rarely comfortable, but England will have too much for Russia.

Wales coming up next. Hopefully they'll get a result. 


The only negative so far appears to be the violence in France. A lot of trouble going on and escalating.


----------



## Kerr

Nearly a great goal, but it was a great clearance.


----------



## Kerr

Great start. 

However a goalkeeper shouldn't be conceding as easy as that. The ball went into the middle of the goal.


----------



## Kerr

Tough game there and a good win for Wales. 

There wasn't much between the teams, but Wales would have looked at the first half penalty if they didn't win. It was a penalty. Not sure I'd say it was a red card, I think he just tried to block the attacker, like all defenders do, however he is clumsy and made a right hash of it. 

Good to see a win mean so much..


----------



## Kerr

Good start for England. Russia's defence looks slow and has been posted missing a few times. 

Why Kane on corners? A big tall guy who scores goals should surely be in the middle?


----------



## jenks

Yes a good start. Also the ref is doing a good job unlike the tool who reffed the Wales game


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rose is w..k!

Yeah Kerr, was thinking the same.Seriously, what kind of a retard would have Kane on corners? Smh.


----------



## A&J

Kerr said:


> Why Kane on corners? A big tall guy who scores goals should surely be in the middle?


Was thinking the same. Why doesnt rooney do corners instead of kane?


----------



## Erskine7

DJ X-Ray said:


> Rose is w..k!
> 
> Yeah Kerr, was thinking the same.Seriously, what kind of a retard would have Kane on corners? Smh.


Rose has broken up lots of play, and up and down the wing no end, I'm not sure that's a fair statement!

Personally not a fan of Lallana, but he's been excellent in the first half 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Not often you see such a one sided game at a major championship. England have been very fast and pressurised Russia. Russia have looked completely clueless. Have they managed to string two passes together. 

Loads of near things so far, but no goals yet.

It can't stay this one sided in the second half.

Sterling, Rooney, Lallana and especially Walker have been good.


----------



## MatP

So so so good to see an England team play well. Should be winning.

This is exactly what I have wanted to see for so long, a young fearless England team!


----------



## Alfieharley1

£30 up so far of the Wales game from a 70p bet .

England playing well just cannot finish!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

4-4-2 with Vardy, Kane and Wilshere-Dier needed


----------



## Kerr

England better stop conceding corner kicks. They look dangerous crossing the ball.


----------



## Erskine7

Time to get Sturridge off and get Vardy on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Sturridge is not playing?

Bringing Milner on great he is terrible.


----------



## Kerr

Wow. There's a lesson about not taking your chances. 

England can't deal with crosses, but that was a good header.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kerr said:


> Wow. There's a lesson about not taking your chances.
> 
> England can't deal with crosses, but that was a good header.


Roy is just shocking in subs. Why take sterling off? Milner carnt defend a wing to save his life he carnt even stay stood up. That's where the corner came from.

Should have took off Lallana for Vardy at 65mins gone.


----------



## Erskine7

Alfieharley1 said:


> Sturridge is not playing?
> 
> Bringing Milner on great he is terrible.


Got over excited! Meant Sterling!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> Wow. There's a lesson about not taking your chances.
> 
> England can't deal with crosses, but that was a good header.


What a chocker.


----------



## stonejedi

They played so well in the first half with a very high intensity but....the second half was the Same old Story,early days yet though,but its still hard to stay positive.SJ.


----------



## Rainbow

I cannot believe the tourist Kane played 90 minutes.


----------



## Kerr

On the day of the Queen's birthday celebration and two massive games of football, the headline news is the violence. It's embarrassing for football. 

It sounds like tonight is really going to kick off worse than previous nights. 


As for the game Sterling died a death in the second half. Kane didn't play well at all, but he's still a must in an England shirt. Rooney was possibly the best player overall. He did control a lot of that game and England weren't the same when he went off. 

When Russia were chasing and leaving space that was the time Kane should have been subbed for Vardy. That game suits Vardy and Kane was having a bad game. It seemed too obvious to me.

I hate watching England games on ITV. They always struggle to give a fair assessment of the game and are too much of England supporters. 

Sitting there and pretending that they can see no wrong is part of the problem. England struggled tonight anytime Russia put a ball into the box, but they say Russia offered nothing? Even I could see England weren't comfortable at crosses. 

Also who at ITV thought a rooftop bar was a good place for a studio? Tonight we were capturing the atmosphere of police cars and boy racer exhausts drowning out their speech.


----------



## Erskine7

Can't disagree with anything Kerr's said - why did England come out in the second half like they were playing park football?

The intensity of the first half wasn't the same after the break, and allowed Russia back into the game. England should have carried on and put two or three past them..

Great first half, poor second (despite the goal from Dier who had an excellent game)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Trying to be positive here! Probably the best England performance in the last two years excluding the finishing. They should have been 3 clear by the time Russia scored. 
For me they should replace Llana with Rashford for the next game


----------



## nbray67

Woy, you got it massively wrong, the most important game in the Group to win, and you fail miserably.

While ever Rooney is in that squad, we'll never win anything.

2yrs ago, he was ****e for England and before that he was as bad, he's no better now. Despite his scoring record over the years, he needs dropping.

We name 3 strikers in the subs and a defensive MF/CB scores a goal for us after 75mins, we desperately need the 2nd goal to kill the game off so Woy sticks Jack Wheelchair (a player who hasn't played 90mins all season and is crocked more than he's fit) on for Rooney and then Milner (crap for us all season) on for Sterling (another player with zero form for the last 18mths).

Sturridge, Rashford and especially Vardy must've have been chomping at the bit to get on.

We need to play with 2 strikers on the pitch, Vardy for Rooney and Barkley or Henderson for Sterling.

Sterling cannot beat an egg let alone a player, can't cross and can't shoot. Lallana getting stick but he's an attacking MF who actually played well in the 1st half, contributed more than Sterling anyway.

We need that intensity going forward which Rooney hasn't got anymore imo. 

When we beat Germany, who put out a very strong team that night, we kept going forward for 90mins, started with 2 strikers, Kane and Welbeck (he'll be missed at the moment), and subbed attacking players for attacking players, Lalllana for Barkley and Vardy for Welbeck.

No Rooney, no Sterling!!


----------



## Zetec-al

Jack Wheelchair :lol::lol::lol:

I agree with you though.


----------



## spursfan

Zetec-al said:


> Jack Wheelchair :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I agree with you though.


Woy brought on Wheelchair then we end up drawing, good move Woy!!
Alfie was right, Vardy should have come on instead of Wheelchair, he would have stretched the legs of those older fullbacks in the Russian team, something that Sterling could not do.
Kane did not get much service to be fair, so not a great game for him.
Smalling needs to watch himself, every time he was involved in one on ones, he kept grabbing the opposition player, even in the penalty area, could well give a penalty away if we have a different type of ref.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ha, Wilshere is our most creative player yet he's on the bench. Makes me wonder if some people even know what's happening in front of their eyes lol.

Glad Russia scored to be honest, this lot needed a wake up call rather than a lucky win imo.


Kane was utterly ****e, embarrassed himself on the big stage and his set pieces are crap.
Alli was good and lively for 15 mins then went missing for the remainder of the game.
Sterling was atrocious but at least kept going and didn't go hiding, shouldn't start the next match tbh. Walker is decent, Rose ****, swap him out for Bertrand. Don't like Rooney but was one of the best players yesterday.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Woy, you got it massively wrong, the most important game in the Group to win, and you fail miserably.
> 
> While ever Rooney is in that squad, we'll never win anything.
> 
> 2yrs ago, he was ****e for England and before that he was as bad, he's no better now. Despite his scoring record over the years, he needs dropping.
> 
> We name 3 strikers in the subs and a defensive MF/CB scores a goal for us after 75mins, we desperately need the 2nd goal to kill the game off so Woy sticks Jack Wheelchair (a player who hasn't played 90mins all season and is crocked more than he's fit) on for Rooney and then Milner (crap for us all season) on for Sterling (another player with zero form for the last 18mths).
> 
> Sturridge, Rashford and especially Vardy must've have been chomping at the bit to get on.
> 
> We need to play with 2 strikers on the pitch, Vardy for Rooney and Barkley or Henderson for Sterling.
> 
> Sterling cannot beat an egg let alone a player, can't cross and can't shoot. Lallana getting stick but he's an attacking MF who actually played well in the 1st half, contributed more than Sterling anyway.
> 
> We need that intensity going forward which Rooney hasn't got anymore imo.
> 
> When we beat Germany, who put out a very strong team that night, we kept going forward for 90mins, started with 2 strikers, Kane and Welbeck (he'll be missed at the moment), and subbed attacking players for attacking players, Lalllana for Barkley and Vardy for Welbeck.
> 
> No Rooney, no Sterling!!


It was due to Sterlings cross that led to us scoring in the last game, so I disagree.
Sterling made bad decisions but mainly because the options were not obvious.

He needed targets to connect with. If you look at the game again when Sterling beats the first man look at who comes to him to connect. No one.

Jack, Sterling and Sturridge need like minded connectors to combine in small spaces.
That chance Jack created with Kane offside the example.


----------



## Rainbow

UEFA officially warned England if their fans continue to act like wildlings England will be ejected from Euro 2016!


----------



## Kerr

There's no chance they'll take action against the bigger teams who fund them. 

I see the German and Ukraine fans are now having a street battle. 

The tournament is going well on the park, but off the park is shameful. Something needs done now as the fighting is escalating.


----------



## Zetec-al

What the hell do these idiots think they are playing at..

Who in there right mind thinks oh yeah ill go and watch the football but before that im going to create mayhem on the streets.. WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?!?!

No wonder football has such a bad name


----------



## Kerr

Zetec-al said:


> What the hell do these idiots think they are playing at..
> 
> Who in there right mind thinks oh yeah ill go and watch the football but before that im going to create mayhem on the streets.. WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?!?!
> 
> No wonder football has such a bad name


I think tournaments need Scotland there.

The rest of the world can't be trusted to deal with alcohol.


----------



## bigmac3161

Well u can be sure none of the norn iron fans where sober but no trouble just sore heads.


----------



## Tricky Red

Watched Germany last night and they were class. Always seem to come good at the right time. 

I was thinking that Ozil was bound to lay that ball to Schweinsteiger to finish as the end on a half volley. And he did, without fail. I would not have had too much faith in Sterling finding any of our players the same way.


----------



## Kerr

Reading that a fan from Northern Ireland has died. He fell off a wall on to a rocky beach. Sad.


----------



## Rayaan

Bit late but I wasnt sure about the England game tbh.

Firstly, Sterling. Waste of space, runs around like a prawn and didnt do anything in the whole match. Rooney's too old and needs replacing now and Vardy probably didn't get played because they're afraid of injuring him.

Commentary was ridiculous - "Fantastic play from England", bla bla bla all the way throughout. Probably only said 1 or 2 positive things about Russia in the second half and got monumentally butthurt when Russia scored.

Does make me laugh sometimes - the rest of the world plays football on earth and the commentators make it seem like England are playing on the moon!!


----------



## Kerr

Sterling had a good first half, the second he was pretty rubbish. 

Rooney was the best player on the park all night long. 

I can say that as a completely unbiased Scottish man.:lol:

Supporters are still a bit biased when opposition teams players are representing England. Rooney gets more criticism than anyone, and often it's unfair.

England did play well too. If they got an early goal, then took another of their chances, Russia would have had to come out and England could have scored more. 

On another night the keeper doesn't make the save with Rooney, another night Kane is a foot further forward and putting the ball into an empty net. 

England did create a lot of chances.


----------



## danwel

Kerr said:


> Sterling had a good first half, the second he was pretty rubbish.
> 
> Rooney was the best player on the park all night long.
> 
> I can say that as a completely unbiased Scottish man.:lol:
> 
> Supporters are still a bit biased when opposition teams players are representing England. Rooney gets more criticism than anyone, and often it's unfair.
> 
> England did play well too. If they got an early goal, then took another of their chances, Russia would have had to come out and England could have scored more.
> 
> On another night the keeper doesn't make the save with Rooney, another night Kane is a foot further forward and putting the ball into an empty net.
> 
> England did create a lot of chances.


i thought Rooney was excellent and quite why he was taken off was anyones guess.

Sterling on the other hand was complete and utter dog poo, should've been off ages ago and deffo should not be starting against wales. Kane was average at best and should've let vardy or rashford on for a crack at a tired and raging ruskin defence


----------



## nbray67

Just going on all of the comments above re: England, how come we can see it sat at home but Woy can't?

Always baffles me how/why we keep him in charge, no balls at all when it comes to decisions.


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Just going on all of the comments above re: England, how come we can see it sat at home but Woy can't?
> 
> Always baffles me how/why we keep him in charge, no balls at all when it comes to decisions.


Don't know, he's spineless. 1-0 up and we bring on Milner !!!! The game was crying out for Vardy or Ashford as Kane offered very little all night if i am honest.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ha, a gentle chip, something most Championship strikers are more than capable of doing is too difficult for Lukaku.

Belgium need a running CF.

Not sure if he is there but Origi is the better option. 

They need to move the Juve 3 around with mobility.


----------



## Kerr

Lukaku is sometimes unplayable, sometimes he looks like he has never played football before. He's been a waste of a shirt tonight. 

De Bruyne has had a bad game too. 


Belgium just don't have "it". They promise so much, but just don't deliver.


----------



## Soul boy 68

A very impressive Italian performce, well pleased with the result, fozza Italia.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

As I said, instant improvement with Origi.
Yeah Italy look good. 2 good goals.

State of Fellaini's barnet..he looks like a clown and plays like one.


----------



## alan hanson

still dont see the hype around lukaku, the money being mentioned theres far far better strikers out there than him. Belgiums side has no balance whatsoever, just trying to fit people in.

Good performance from Italy as you would expect everyone knew what their role was and if they score first 99 times they are confident they can hold on to it unlike others i wont mention. And this is an Italian side lacking any real flair or quality like those gone by. 

Still wide open the comp going by the first round wouldnt like to choose a winner each team has weaknesses that have been exposed


----------



## A&J

alan hanson said:


> Good performance from Italy as you would expect everyone knew what their role was and if they score first 99 times they are confident they can hold on to it* unlike others i wont mention*.


England???  :lol:


----------



## danwel

Belgium looked terrible last night with Lukaku and De Bruyne looking particularly bad.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ha, a gentle chip, something most Championship strikers are more than capable of doing is too difficult for Lukaku.
> 
> Belgium need a running CF.
> 
> Not sure if he is there but Origi is the better option.
> 
> They need to move the Juve 3 around with mobility.


The funny thing is, he and his agent believe his worth to be 60m+!!


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> The funny thing is, he and his agent believe his worth to be 60m+!!


He is a decent enough striker but is a bit one dimensional kind of like Benteke. Both decent strikers at lesser teams but once you go to a big club you get found out as expectations are high.

Lukaku certainly isn't a 60m striker by a long way


----------



## Rayaan

A&J said:


> England???  :lol:


Roy is daft - "we thought we could hold it at 1-0".

Surely you don't go into the match trying to score 1 goal and then defend the rest of the game. Its inevitable that the opposing team is going to create some chances and TBH, on that night, Russia had only a handful of chances and they scored in one of them and to me, that makes them a better team.

England on the other hand had so many chances that they should realistically have been 3-0 up.

You can relax a bit after 2 goals and defend but not after 1!


----------



## PugIain

Come on Iceland!

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

PugIain said:


> Come on Iceland!
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


That defender was sleeping on that goal.

Looking at Portugal's group, they're all on 1 point each! I reckon portugal will get through. They showed a stronger performance than England did tbh (even though there were a few hiccups).

They were effectively taking on an 11 man defending team and their 4 defenders were very good.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Even playing Ronaldo in every position what a miserable, self-centered childish lot that would be, those Sons of Odin played well.

John Tht.


----------



## Kerr

I didn't think Portugal were that impressive at all. They are a bit one dimensional. 

Ronaldo had a poor game last night which didn't help. 

Pepe showed again he's just not got the mentality to be a footballer. Wind him up, give him a nudge and you know he'll do something stupid. 

That's the first round of games nearly over. None of the star players really stood out in those games and no team was near their peak either, maybe outside Italy.


----------



## Bill58

Rayaan said:


> That defender was sleeping on that goal.
> 
> Looking at Portugal's group, they're all on 1 point each! I reckon portugal will get through. They showed a stronger performance than England did tbh (even though there were a few hiccups).
> 
> .


Hungary are on 3 points after winning 2-0 against Austria.:thumb:


----------



## Rayaan

Bill58 said:


> Hungary are on 3 points after winning 2-0 against Austria.:thumb:


Yh I just realised - read the table wrong haha!


----------



## Kerr

I was expecting more from France tonight.

Not a single shot on target for any team 64mins into the game. That's poor.


----------



## nbray67

Sterling starting again FFS!

That numbnuts Hodgson needs to wake up and smell the coffee, we need to win this game you sack a sh!te Hodgson!!


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Sterling starting again FFS!
> 
> That numbnuts Hodgson needs to wake up and smell the coffee, we need to win this game you sack a sh!te Hodgson!!


No way should he be starting, Woy is quite loyal to players


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> Sterling starting again FFS!
> 
> That numbnuts Hodgson needs to wake up and smell the coffee, we need to win this game you sack a sh!te Hodgson!!


Exactly my thoughts. Here we go tippy tappy **** football


----------



## Zetec-al

Get Vardy on!


----------



## rory1992

Sterling should of finished that

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

rory1992 said:


> Sterling should of finished that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


He's been garbage all season so not likely to change that any time soon


----------



## Kimo

Where art thou vardy


----------



## Zetec-al

What the hell was that free kick?!


----------



## nbray67

Get that little sh!t off this fookin pitch before I blow a gasket!!

He's off the pace, keeps losing the ball and can't play a pass/thru ball for toffee!!!!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rory1992

Ffs hart should have pushed that against the post atleast

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Congratulations England you are ****e


----------



## Erskine7

Joe Hart showing why he's not a world class goalkeeper any more..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Now what are you going to do Woy?

Why take an abundance of striking talent and leave them on the bench!

You useless tool!


----------



## Rainbow

Hahahha what an idiot is Hart... He wants a wall with 3 players and yet he cannot save that obvious shoot at the left angle. What an amateur, a ****tard!!!

Most probably Englang will pack their luggage.


----------



## Alfieharley1

New song to be chanted "England are coming home, Coming home, Coming home, England's coming home"

I give up with this ****ing retard manager


----------



## Zetec-al

Why are talking about bringing sturridge on..?

Get someone on thats done well last season!! VARDYYY

Alan shearer talks some sense i think

GET STERLING OFF HES CRAP


----------



## adamb87

joe hart is more bothered about his dandruff !! *** !!


----------



## adamb87

good subs now lets get on with it !!


----------



## Kerr

It has been a while since Hart made a bad error. It does appear he picks the worst time to have his errors. Other keepers get away with it when the errors are meaningles in terms of the game.


----------



## Zetec-al

I toldd you!!!!! Vardyyyyyy


----------



## Rainbow

2 m offside!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Get in ! Leicester Fan and Vardy scores! Roy Hodgeson learn from this you clown!


----------



## nbray67

Finally, an attacking front line that's showing something.

Unfortunately, if we win this, Woy will think it's him that's brought it on!!


----------



## Kerr

Rainbow said:


> 2 m offside!!!


It was the defender who put it into his path. Surprised the linesman did see that, but it was the right call.


----------



## adamb87

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Rainbow

Actually you are right. I did see that from the replay. Thank you for your correction.


----------



## Zetec-al

It came off Williams head was not offside!


----------



## Kerr

Wales just don't seem capable of doing anything. 

Rose is having another poor game for England. He looks out of place.


----------



## Zetec-al

I think the whole left side looks out of place.. But do agree rose hasnt done great


----------



## Rainbow

Walker is compensating the weaker left side. He has 3 lungs.


----------



## Zetec-al

Come on!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Get in !


----------



## adamb87

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## nbray67

Oh my fookin days!!!!!!

2 mins ago the Welsh were singing 'England's going home', ha ha!!


----------



## Kerr

England deserved that. I did think it was going to finish 1-1 as England had dropped a gear. .

Wales were really poor in the second half. Keep the ball away from Bale up top and Wales are a very average side.


----------



## rixis

Congrats England :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

That was some hail storm, they were huge. 

It's the middle of June too!!!!!


----------



## danwel

Surely that's Sterling and Kane dropped for the last group match? rashford looked lively when he made it on too.

kane hasn't offered much in my opinion and after the two subs Vardy and Sturridge came up with the goals they have to start surely


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Jamie Vardy's having a party.
Danny Sturridge is bringing the Charlie.

England are ****, but Wales will forever be our *****es. 

They chatted chit before the game. We all know what happened during it haha


----------



## Zetec-al

Germany v Poland now... Should be a good game


----------



## beetie

Sterling was really crap, why is he even there. The team that finished should be the team that starts the next game. 

Lallana played really well though, in the first half. The changes didn't help him.


----------



## tmitch45

I thought England did well and deserved the win. It was a big and much needed call at half time to bring on Vardy and Sturridge. Wales did a bit of an Iceland job and played with almost all of their players behind the ball and in their own penalty area for most of the second half.

Best comment of the match though had to be from my little boy age 7 who said "Daddy I wish Robbie Savage would just shut up hes so annoying and knows absolutely nothing about football!" I have to say some of the stuff Savage was saying was total rubbish.


----------



## nbray67

I think that's Sterling's last game in an England shirt for quite some time.

What Guardiola is going to do with him I don't know.

If Hodgson now doesn't see that Vardy is now worthy of a start after coming on and scoring again to dig him out of a hole, then I don't know what Vardy has to do.

The subs and the team momentum got us over the line today, Hart though, he's not all that imo. I doubt that he'll get dropped though.

That 2nd half performance of just giving it 110% til the end is exactly what we did against Germany 3mths ago, play attacking football with skilful players on and around the ball and the most solid defence will at some point, be broken.

Don't screw us over again in the next game Woy!!


----------



## tmitch45

nbray67 said:


> Hart though, he's not all that imo. I doubt that he'll get dropped though.


I have to agree I don't know why people rave about Hart either. Now that England have won and I've calmed down I'm actually glad Bale score that free kick. If you watched when Bale started lining up the free kick Hart was smirking to himself almost to say "what you think you can score from there against me" Oh how stupid you look now no wonder you were celebrating so hard when England got the winner it kind of let him off the hook. Lets hope this will teach him a lesson and ground him a bit.


----------



## Stu Mac

I ve always thought Hart was head & shoulders above the rest...


----------



## spursfan

Stu Mac said:


> I ve always thought Hart was head & shoulders above the rest...


:lol:


----------



## Kerr

Poland should have had this game won. They are going to regret missing their chances.


----------



## beetie

Butland and forster are much better than Hart. Shame Butland got injured, he's no1 for me just ahead of forster.


----------



## tmitch45

beetie said:


> Butland and forster are much better than Hart. Shame Butland got injured, he's no1 for me just ahead of forster.


I bet they have dandruff though! lol


----------



## Kerr

Not again!!!! 

I hope the guy is ok that picked up the exploding firework.


Looking at the hole it made in the grass, that could have caused a serious injury.


----------



## Kerr

Who's the imposter playing as Ronaldo? The guy at Euro 2016 is a crumbling mess. He had a shocker tonight. 

None of the big players have turned up yet. We still haven't actually had a great game yet, we haven't had a top drawer freekick either. 

To be honest once the initial excitiment of the tournament has worn off, it hasn't been the top quality competition that we all hoped for. Too many teams and players are underperforming.


----------



## Clancy

We'll so far it's been like almost all international competitions, utter ****e


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> We'll so far it's been like almost all international competitions, utter ****e


I don't think that's right. There has been quite a few World Cups and Euro Championships that have been good in recent years.

We're now two weeks in and there isn't much talking points about football, just more the incidents in the stands and on the streets.

The overall quality has been low this time with so many things not clicking.

Hopefully as I've said it I'll be proven wrong now. :lol: The standard does need to lift a level or two.

I don't think the new qualification system helps. Normally early games are tight as people don't want to lose the opening game, teams then know by the second game they need a result. However now three teams can qualify from a four team league. That's far too many and makes it harder to get knocked out than stay in.

You'd be better with 32 teams there and two teams from each group going through. It would make more competition through the games. It just seems wrong that only 8 teams go out after playing so many games.


----------



## Kerr

Two inches away from a wonder goal.

Isn't the point of putting your own player in a wall is they move out the way when you shoot? 

That'd have been a good freekick if his own player didn't block it.


----------



## Erskine7

So according to ITV, Rooney and up to 5 other First Team for England are being 'rested' tonight. 

Smacks of Roy trying to grind out a draw to me..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Erskine7 said:


> So according to ITV, Rooney and up to 5 other First Team for England are being 'rested' tonight.
> 
> Smacks of Roy trying to grind out a draw to me..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't understand how you can say he is grinding out a draw when he using the 3 players who have scored? I think he is finally seeing sense?


----------



## Erskine7

Alfieharley1 said:


> Don't understand how you can say he is grinding out a draw when he using the 3 players who have scored? I think he is finally seeing sense?


My point is he has 'rotated the squad' when we still need a draw to qualify.

I understand swapping the strikers - but in my opinion elsewhere he should be playing his strongest side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Erskine7 said:


> My point is he has 'rotated the squad' when we still need a draw to qualify.
> 
> I understand swapping the strikers - but in my opinion elsewhere he should be playing his strongest side
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair point but to be honest I'm thinking he is fielding his strongest side but I would have preferred Rooney over Henderson and dier. I'm hoping it will work well tonight


----------



## Kimo

Never get that excited for international games but I'm buzzing for tonight

Though maybe it's because I finally have a night off work so I can have a few Guinness


----------



## Kerr

Rooney has been the best player so far, so the team will miss him. Walker has also been good. The other 4 don't really have much complaints for being dropped. 

I don't think it'll be a walk in the park, but I expect England to win reasonably comfortably.


----------



## Kerr

England need to change things at half time. They don't have the same pace tonight. Things are a bit too slow and Henderson's delivery nowhere near that of Rooney.

Bertrand and Wiltshire have had really poor games so far. Bertrand could have easily been sent off for the elbow and his body check. Both easily merited yellow but didn't get one for either. I'd chop both of them at half time. 

Things are a bit more exciting with Wales 2 up. 

Slovakia need to win now too. They don't look capable of winning. 

England have been really good at all 3 games of closing down the opposition. They've stopped the other teams getting space to play.


----------



## tmitch45

I don't understand why don't we just go for it score some goals and top the group to get an easier game next. Why risk going for a draw??? Would any top team play for a draw in our position???


----------



## Kerr

Hard to be too positive about that. England just lacked quality when it really mattered. 1 win and only 4 goals in that group is disappointing, as is finishing second to Wales.

This 3rd place teams going through is a farce. Slovakia were celebrating a 0-0 draw. They were happy finishing 3rd in a 4 team league knowing they'll likely go through. That's just rubbish for a serious competition. 

Looking at England's possible opponents, it hardly seems that bad to finish 2nd. They are going to get the team that finishes 2nd in the Portugal group. 

I fancy Portugal to beat Hungary, so it'll be Hungary, Austria or Iceland. It doesn't seem like much of a punishment for finishing 2nd in the group.

Wales could get Czech Republic or Croatia. I'd say England have a better draw.


----------



## tmitch45

Yep agreed they keep going on about the possession but you don't get points for possession! We look like we don't have a clue going forwards at times it was really hard to watch. Did we actually have more than 2 shots on goal? If we don't sort ourselves our we will only be playing one more match.


----------



## Rayaan

Game wasn't great. You could tell Slovakia just wanted to draw. England tried everything but still couldn't score a goal!

Rooney was rubbish. Hasn't played well in the whole tournament. Lallana played well but can't seem to score and the only real chance was from Alli.

You've got to wonder how they can't score from 20 odd attempts


----------



## Kerr

Rayaan said:


> Game wasn't great. You could tell Slovakia just wanted to draw. England tried everything but still couldn't score a goal!
> 
> Rooney was rubbish. Hasn't played well in the whole tournament. Lallana played well but can't seem to score and the only real chance was from Alli.
> 
> You've got to wonder how they can't score from 20 odd attempts


Rooney was England's best player in the first two games. His first couple of contributions tonight were slack, but he was ok after that and even cut out a dangerous attack.

Clyne was the best player for 2/3 of the game tonight. He always looked dangerous and their defenders couldn't handle him.

ITV's coverage again was rubbish. Hoddle is so biased he'll never concede anything. Ian Wright isn't much better and it does need Bilic just to calm them down a bit. I know it's England games and they are biased, but they need to draw back a bit and see things a bit more clearly.

For all England did dominate, just like the other two games so far anytime the opposition gets near the England box they get chances. The guy should have scored when Smalling chested the ball down. Weiss also had a clear shot on goal before he turned back inside and wasted the chance. His shot was really poor.

Against Russia England's attacks were calculated. Tonight they were just a bit more hopeful and desperate at times. They did lack composure. Not sure how credible the attacking performance against Russia was when the other teams have beaten them so easily too. Russia have been dire.

To finish 2nd and more than likely end up with Hungary, Iceland or Austria, that'd make England really lucky.


----------



## tmitch45

Yes but if we get through the next round it looks like we will almost certainly play France.


----------



## Kerr

Northern Ireland getting ripped to bits. 

How on earth Germany only have one goal is amazing. They genuinely could have scored 6 or 7 goals in the first half so far.


----------



## Cookies

The boys held their own. McGovern did a cracking job of keeping a good few out of the net. Keep the fingers crossed guys for us. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Cookies said:


> The boys held their own. McGovern did a cracking job of keeping a good few out of the net. Keep the fingers crossed guys for us.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


He had a blinder and kept the score down considerably.

Fingers crossed for you Cooks!


----------



## Kerr

The keeper's contract expires with Hamilton Accies soon. 

I think he might have gained some attention after today.


----------



## Cookies

Cheers nbray. He's had quite a bit of attention in the post match chatter. 

As you say Kerr, I don't think he'll have too much bother getting another job lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug

You might have snatched a draw if you'd taken Boyce instead of Magennis along.


----------



## Kerr

The draw is looking messy. 

Most of the favourites are all going to draw each other early.


----------



## Kimo

Kerr said:


> The draw is looking messy.
> 
> Most of the favourites are all going to draw each other early.


Yup

Took Italy to win the tournament at 12/1 then Spain let the winner in

Spewing

Ireland had a great game and Croatia deserved to win too imo


----------



## Kerr

Nice goal! 

Portugal in real trouble now.


----------



## Kerr

Unbelievable outcome today with a major twist. 

England will be jumping at joy with Iceland. 

It'll be another 11 men behind the ball game. Iceland have average only 27% of possession in their 3 games so far. That's woeful.


----------



## alan hanson

Kerr said:


> Unbelievable outcome today with a major twist.
> 
> England will be jumping at joy with Iceland.
> 
> It'll be another 11 men behind the ball game. Iceland have average only 27% of possession in their 3 games so far. That's woeful.


I'm still not sure who'd I rather play on paper you'd take Iceland everything. However to see the best England they need to play against better sides who come out to play not as you say sit and dig it which we've all seen so far. Portugal as shown can't defend for toffee either


----------



## nbray67

alan hanson said:


> I'm still not sure who'd I rather play on paper you'd take Iceland everything. However to see the best England they need to play against better sides who come out to play not as you say sit and dig it which we've all seen so far. Portugal as shown can't defend for toffee either


Agreed.

I'd rather face Portugal as they are shocking at the back and no better in midfield.

We'd finally stand a great chance of beating them in a Tournament.


----------



## Kerr

Portugal don't look a good side at all. I've watched all three of their games so far and have seen nothing to worry about. 

I'd still much choose a game against Iceland though as Ronaldo does have the quality to do something from nothing. His first goal was lovely today, but he wasn't very good overall. His freekicks were awful again. 

So after all the twists and turns it's now Northern Ireland or Turkey for Wales.


----------



## alan hanson

Do we think Italy will drop points in purpose to avoid Spain?


----------



## Kerr

Anyone miss this earlier? :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Italy don't look up to much with so much changes. It's head to head results firstly, so even if Belgium win and Italy lose, Italy still win the group. 

What's the chances that Sweden will knock Belgium out?


----------



## tmitch45

Kerr said:


> Anyone miss this earlier? :lol:


Thats was I like about the guys he's really modest and can always take loosing or playing like a ****!


----------



## tmitch45

Kerr said:


> Italy don't look up to much with so much changes. It's head to head results firstly, so even if Belgium win and Italy lose, Italy still win the group.
> 
> What's the chances that Sweden will knock Belgium out?


The Italian team look very beatable and very dirty! Now I know there is fouling and pushing at every corner but the Italians practically have the Irish strikers in headlocks and they definitely should have been awarded a penalty.


----------



## Rayaan

Portugs haven't been having a great tournament. However, having said that I thought the second half of today's game was much better simply because they resorted to doing what they do better and that's attacking. 

Something I don't get though, why are they not playing Quaresma for the whole match? The team do alot better when he's on. And wth happened to Fabio Coentrao? 

I think Bento was a better manager tbh, the new guy seems a bit like Hodgson, not active enough


----------



## Rayaan

Well, Ireland have scored!!!!


----------



## Rainbow

Historical day for Ireland!


----------



## ActionTracked

Well done Ireland well deserved win,

What early celebrations? :lol:


----------



## Darlofan

That was a tremendous result for Ireland.


----------



## Kerr

Fine goal. Game on.


----------



## bradleymarky

Kerr said:


> Fine goal. Game on.


best goal I've seen so far.


----------



## Kerr

bradleymarky said:


> best goal I've seen so far.


There's only been about 4 good goals so far. :lol:

I'll need to see Payet's goal from the first game again to decide.


----------



## Zetec-al

Penalties!!


----------



## Clancy

Really has been poor so far this tournament, barely an entertaining match 

England have been even more shocking than I thought too, our shot to goal ratio is so bad we look Sunday league compared to everyone else. Then you have Joe Hart saying we are the team no one wants to play :lol:


----------



## Kimo

Shocking performances by all the 'top clubs' really

Gonna be a wild card win it me thinks


----------



## Kerr

It has been really stale. 

It was exciting for the last 10 minutes of the game tonight. Croatia were the better team, but they didn't score. 

Not many players have the fitness of Ronaldo to run that fast up the pitch after 115 minutes. 

I don't remember any major tournament without more quality goals, quality freekicks and quality games. 

Normally we're all sitting here begging for our teams to sign all impressive players we've watched. This year there isn't anyone standing out. 

It's all really strange.


----------



## Rainbow

This format of the Euro cup sucks big time. It's ridiculous that only 8 teams are eliminated after the group stage. It's ridiculous that a team without a win and one single shot for 120 minutes qualify for the 1/4 finals. The format with 16 teams is much better and interesting.


----------



## Rainbow

Shane Long deserves the Oscar. Once again this Euro cup is a trash tournament. All of the retarded teams are proceeding - Wales, Irland most pobably, Portugal.


----------



## Kerr

Rainbow said:


> Shane Long deserves the Oscar. Once again this Euro cup is a trash tournament. All of the retarded teams are proceeding - Wales, Irland most pobably, Portugal.


It was a penalty.

Ireland have been as good as France today. It's good to see the underdog put up a real fight.


----------



## Rainbow

It was not a penalty. If you check the replay you will see Long's right leg started dragging before the contact. He put himself into Pogba's body. Sneaky move. However it was a hard to spot he cheated.


----------



## Kerr

Rainbow said:


> It was not a penalty. If you check the replay you will see Long's right leg started dragging before the contact. He put himself into Pogba's body. Sneaky move. However it was a hard to spot he cheated.


He was sneaky and he did play for the penalty. He knew Pogba was going to run into him and foul him, which is exactly what he did. He read the situation, which Pogba didn't. It was silly of Pogba to run directly into a player running away from goal.


----------



## Rainbow

May be you are right. It does not matter at all now. It is 2-1 for France.


----------



## Kerr

Thought Ireland would still have a chance as they've cut open France a few times. 

It'll be too much now with 10 men and they've already been leaving too many gaps at the back.


----------



## Rainbow

Bus parking when there are still 45 minutes not always working.


----------



## Zetec-al

Hahaha Ozil you tool


----------



## Kerr

Glad that penalty was saved as the game would have been over. 

It was poor penalty by Ozil. No power, no direction and at an easy height for the keeper.

Stupid to give the penalty away like that. If the ref is going to be consistent we'll have 10 penalties in the game.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> Glad that penalty was saved as the game would have been over.
> 
> It was poor penalty by Ozil. No power, no direction and at an easy height for the keeper.
> 
> Stupid to give the penalty away like that. If the ref is going to be consistent we'll have 10 penalties in the game.


That typifies Martyn Skirtle, no wonder Liverpool are selling him.


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> It has been really stale.
> 
> It was exciting for the last 10 minutes of the game tonight. Croatia were the better team, but they didn't score.
> 
> Not many players have the fitness of Ronaldo to run that fast up the pitch after 115 minutes.
> 
> I don't remember any major tournament without more quality goals, quality freekicks and quality games.
> 
> Normally we're all sitting here begging for our teams to sign all impressive players we've watched. This year there isn't anyone standing out.
> 
> It's all really strange.


I didnt think Croatia were the better team tbh, Portugal looked better than they have done in this tournament today, Pepe was defending well I thought, seemed to be at the right place at the right time. Croatia looked shocking compared to how they've played before.

I think the teams were generally as bad as each other, that's why it looked so evenly matched and a bit boring :lol:

I think Quaresma and Sanchez really need to start the game as they both have a lot of energy to get things moving.

I also think Ronaldo needs to get out of the middle and play down the sides, its like he tried to wait in the middle so someone can give him a good ball but the problem is that the rest of the team are inconsistent with their services whereas Ronaldo's services are generally on point.

I think they'd do much better if Ronaldo was providing the service and they had Nani down the middle.


----------



## Kerr

France were good the second half today. Germany look good today too. It's warming up a bit!


----------



## Zetec-al

France V Germany Final?


----------



## Kerr

Zetec-al said:


> France V Germany Final?


They'll meet at the semi final stage is they both get through.

One side of the draw has Portugal, Poland, Wales and the winner tonight. One of those 4 will make the final.


----------



## Zetec-al

Sorry i've just realised, was being thick!


----------



## Zetec-al

Hazard is on a another level!


----------



## Rayaan

All Ireland had to do was hold themselves together for another 45 minutes. They almost did, until they just left Griezmann by himself in the penalty box on that corner!


----------



## Kimo

Wales v Germany final

:lol:


----------



## Kerr

Here goes. The first real big game.


----------



## Rainbow

Italy are looking very solid. Spainish players don't know where they are.


----------



## Kerr

Italy should be out of sight. De Gea wasn't very clever for the goal, but he's made a few cracking saves. 

Italy have looked very good, especially for a team that was completely written off before the tournament started.


----------



## Rainbow

Shocking decision by the refferee. That was a tactical foul + yellow card for Pique.


----------



## Kerr

The ref made quite a few bad decisions today. Didn't have any impact on the score and Italy deserved to won that game. Spain were a letdown to be honest. 


I'm expecting a walk in the park tonight. England will score 4 tonight.


----------



## Rainbow

Hart is definitely in superb form. The most reliable goalkeeper in the world! He is nothing but an idiot. Nothing more than a mediocre goalkeeper!


----------



## Clancy

Great goalkeeping...


----------



## Alfieharley1

Joe hart what a clown, to busy chewing his gum trying to blow a bubble. Reason I get annoyed watching England


----------



## Rainbow

I am hoping this will be end of his career as a goalkeeper for England. He can continue to do his trademark idiotic mistakes in City though. Same thing applies for the gold-digger Sterling. What a degradation!


----------



## Zetec-al

Very frustrating!!!


----------



## tols

But still 45 minutes time to play better...


----------



## PugIain

Is it wrong to be English and not fussed they're losing??

Club football is more important to me.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

PugIain said:


> Is it wrong to be English and not fussed they're losing??
> 
> Club football is more important to me.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


If it was a pointless friendly I could see your point. This is the second most important tournament for European teams though.


----------



## Rainbow

Pathetic England. Better go home.


----------



## Bizcam

Don't like the result,can we play again.Lol


----------



## PugIain

Kerr said:


> If it was a pointless friendly I could see your point. This is the second most important tournament for European teams though.


Obviously not important enough. We'll have huffing and puffing till about 80 minutes then it'll be headless chicken time. We might get another lucky chance and score.

I'd rather sit in the cold at Blundell park and watch Town!

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbow

Rooney LMAO!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Rooney is playing absolutely crap


----------



## Clancy

PugIain said:


> Is it wrong to be English and not fussed they're losing??
> 
> Club football is more important to me.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Nah I'm in the same boat mate. International football really doesn't do it for me, always poor quality and never really get into it as much as I may try

Tonight is just poor as usual, too many names in our team that are just **** at international level and always under perform


----------



## Rayaan

About time Rooney got substituted


----------



## Alfieharley1

Lol England what a disgrace.


----------



## Clancy

Absolute ****e as usual

What's Roy smiling at ? 

Bring back PL please


----------



## Alfieharley1

Roy should get sacked now!


----------



## PugIain

Well done Iceland.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

They always make out like England are amazing and when we loose it was a big shock and we fell apart 

But we play like that all the time. We can't beat terrible teams and never get going. It's always poor 

Iceland played really well and organised, deserved it and good luck to them


----------



## transtek

Can't believe they paid millions for that! But to be honest, hat off to Iceland for playing their hearts out!


----------



## wish wash

Out the euro twice within a week!


----------



## Zetec-al

I really do hate being and england fan. It depresses me


----------



## Rainbow

The highest paid manager and squad in the tournament. Enough said! Bag of ****!


----------



## Kerr

Wow. That is embarrassing. 

Not a chance Roy will get a new contract now. 

Most of those players should look at themselves too.


----------



## Rainbow

Actually, Brexit has been granted! 😂


----------



## Spike85

can't say I'm shocked as we've been SH*T from the start


----------



## MDC250

Joe Hart's replacement...definite improvement


----------



## PugIain

A woman downstairs has just told me Woy has gone. 
Well that was quick. Maybe next week, but 2 minutes after full time?!


----------



## vek

i was hoping that after a very slow start & uninspiring play england would puff their chests out & beat iceland at a canter, boy was i wrong !! i have never felt so embarrassed about my national team i sat & watched that sh**e with my head hung down in absolute disbelief.well done to iceland who had a very effective game plan & to uncle woy,& the shambles called the england football team you are a bloody disgrace.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Roy resigned at least we have a positive! The new manager may pick people on form like drink water instead of media ****e players


----------



## ActionTracked

Ouch!


----------



## fatdazza

So Roy has "done a Cameron"

He couldn't even manage a tear.

In his post match statement, I think he was talking about a different team.

His "praise" for the team was the ultimate hypocrisy. 

Shocking.


----------



## AdamC

Whoops. Shocking display.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Can't even compare that to any England loss in the past. Worst I've ever seen.
We're ****.

There's too much Sp*rs players in that team. Said it all along.
Fukin lol Wilshere must be so ****ed. No movement at all, the only creative player yet his own players nullify it by doing **** all and standing still. No runners, no plan, a fukin owl as manager! . Yeah, good Woy **** off and you should give back your salary for last the 2 years. Pathetic.

.


----------



## Kerr

Roy showing as much bottle as the team and bailing out without answering any questions.

His contract was up anyway, so what's the point of resigning apart from not having the backbone to speak about what has just happened?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Now Roy Hodgson has resigned, who would you like to see as the next England manager? for me it's Garath Southgate, he's done a good job with the under 21's


----------



## PugIain

I'd say Paul Hurst for England, but I want Town to do well


----------



## Rainbow

Let's speak about 300k Rooney, the goal machine Kane and world class winger Sterling.

The 18 year old Rashford created more dangerous attacks for 3 minutes than the whole bag of **** for the whole match.


----------



## slineclean

What a week hey! The last person to leave the uk, please switch the lights off


----------



## ardandy

Rashford was best player on the pitch for us and he was only on 5 mins!


----------



## Dal3D

Roy Hodgson for Prime Minister. He has experience of leading us out of Europe.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I would love to see Sam alladyce but think it will be Southgate


----------



## ActionTracked

Players were terrible..don't know if anyone heard Ian wright comment at the end, but he was right on!

Managers do get the brunt of it, but the players couldn't even pass let alone set plays. Simple simple stuff it was Sunday league skill on premier league wages as usual.

Well deserved Iceland.


----------



## Ross

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al

So Woy has quit!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol:


----------



## silverback

i dont know why anyone is shocked,i have said it before and i will say it again,england are an average side who look better on paper than they do grass.there a semi final team at best and usually struggle to get out the group ,but when they do get to the knockouts they pull off a great result against a better team then are gassed out and get knocked out.same old england imho.all show and no go.


----------



## silverback

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol:


:lol: quality.my only hope is the fans leave in a well mannered fashion.


----------



## Rayaan

Well that didn't work.....


----------



## dholdi

silverback said:


> i dont know why anyone is shocked,i have said it before and i will say it again,england are an average side who look better on paper than they do grass.there a semi final team at best and usually struggle to get out the group ,but when they do get to the knockouts they pull off a great result against a better team then are gassed out and get knocked out.same old england imho.all show and no go.


I'm not shocked, however they didn't even do that.
Semi Final team ? They have made 1 in the last 50 years if my memory is correct.


----------



## silverback

dholdi said:


> I'm not shocked, however they didn't even do that.
> Semi Final team ? They have made 1 in the last 50 years if my memory is correct.


i should have said at best,sorry.


----------



## dholdi

silverback said:


> i should have said at best,sorry.


Haha, that's overly optimistic too


----------



## andyedge

After England's embarrasing exit at the Euros the FA have announced Roy Hodgson's successors. An FA spokesman said "We hope their tactical nous of 'To me, to you' will greatly improve England's passing ability."


----------



## A&J

Haha...beaten by a country with more volcanos then football players :wall: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nbray67

We'll never win f.all with Rooney in the team, simples. No Rooney or Sterling I said when we failed to beat Russia. Both start again, and this time, the most embarrassing result in many a year. All 11 were sh!te though in truth.

Now with Woy falling on his sword, finally, should've gone 2yrs ago when we were humbled out of the World Cup in 5 days, hopefully Rooney will not get another look in.

Nobody played well last night, not one of them but some glaring selections that haven't performed all tournament and some, all season.


----------



## Kerr

I read that Gareth Southgate is the favourite for the job. 

It sounds even more like Brexit 2. Getting knocked out of Europe and then someone incapable getting the top job. 

I think it needs to be someone really firm that can keep this team on its toes. 

I thought Rooney was the best player by a margin in the first two games. He was slack for a while when he came on against Slovenia. Last night he was the only player with fight before he capitulated in the second half. Not sure how much of it was pressure and how much of it was he was knackered, but he had lost it. 

That said there's very few players that leave with pass marks. Nobody for last night at all. 

Last night was purely down to arrogance. England thought it would be easy and didn't turn up. They didn't close Iceland down like they did in previous games. Iceland only managed an average of 27% possession in the group stages, but 37% last night.

The team isn't anywhere near as good as people think. There is some quality players in there, some very overrated and some quality player forced to play out of position trying to squeeze them into the team.

What I'm noticing more these days is less people are supporting the England team. There is too many people defending their own team's players when it's not merited, but attacking opposition players at the same time when it's not justified.


----------



## shycho

How can you criticize Rooney? He scored his single goal for the tournament finals, so keeps up his goal scoring prowess which stretches back 12 years now. 1 meaningless goal a tournament from Englands greatest ever super hero...

That being said, he was the only one who showed any passion last night.


----------



## Brian1612

Facebook is hilarious today


----------



## A&J

Rooney and Vardy were the best players for England on this Euro cup. And the only bright point was the game against Wales (probarbly because they knew all the players in the opposing side). England players should really go out more (play abroad) to get some international experience.

Now lets see who was a dissapointment:

- Kane, move along people, nothing to see here
- Sterling, overhyped player that can run fast with a ball but looses it when he has to do something with it
- Hart, pretentious little f#ck thinks he can save. Hes not good enough for City, dont know why he would be for England
- Roy Hodgson, the man with the least amout of imagination
- Wilshere, never showed anything promising. And now I quote Balotelli "What's his name? Wil ... ? No, I don't know him..."

I think if England gets a smart enough manager and if they give new youngsters a chance to play than they might have a better chance (at least to play good looking footbal).


----------



## Rayaan

Alan Shearer said he'd take the job but they wouldnt let him last time due to "not enough experience" - like thats worked!


----------



## Stu Mac

Battered on & off the pitch sums it up.


----------



## Kimo

I don't remember much of last night but I gather we lost


----------



## tmitch45

I've said it from the start Joe Hart is not a great keeper and not the best at the moment for England. Two huge errors this tournament with the last one yesterday costing us big. To be fair we had an easy trip into the euros and stumbled through a group we should have won with 9 points. I'm actually glad on reflection we lost as hopefully something will be done by the FA to sort English international football. Had we won last night due to that penalty then we defiantly would have lost to France and this would have been seen as acceptable and this woeful team would have just bungled on to the next big tournament. I tell you all money and lack of passion has ruined this game. Pure and simple, the Irish teams, Wales and Iceland have been a credit to their nations giving 110%. But I'm sure our lads couldn't give a damn as they return to their WAG's, multi million pound homes and super cars. What really ****ed me off last night was not one of the team had the balls to man up and talk to the media. It least we have the Olympics and Paralympics and some real athletes who really want to represent their country to look forward to. It will be refreshing to see athletes who have given up so much and trained so hard (without a huge amount of money and sponsorship) representing us.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Southgate is not the man for the job look wot he did to Middlebrough England were as said arrogant and thought it was an easy game how more wrong could they have been the team IMHO never seems to gel together 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Iceland have a very fit team not only were there 9 or 10 players defending each England attack but their forwards were ready to strike at every opportunity.


----------



## lofty

I wonder if Roy is upset today, or if the £14 million he's had over the last 4 years has cheered him up.


----------



## silverback

lofty said:


> I wonder if Roy is upset today, or if the £14 million he's had over the last 4 years has cheered him up.


what the FA want to do is say we will pay you after you have won or improved the squad perfomance.that would sort the wheat from the chaff.what ****es me off is that we are still trading on 1966.that was 5 decades ago that was,and our only claim to fame is 50 years old.that's not the sign of a nation progressing at the sport it invented.

its ****ing embarrassing everytime a major football event includes us and we have the hype machine start up and they always,always have to include 66 footage or references.that time is over and we have done **** all since,get your head out your **** and start looking at what we could do, not what has been.


----------



## Darlofan

Matthew Upson hit the nail on the head this morning when he said the team don't look like they're having fun. He said they spend too much time prepping players for press conferences, interviews etc when they should be having a laugh and bonding as a team. They need a Gazza character to inject fun and laughter into the squad. Once you have this team mates have your back and will work much harder for each other. Look at the video of the Welsh player doing his dance after the last match, that's what it should be like. 

Workplaces I go into are so much more productive and happier where the staff are happy and having a laugh. Yes there is a time for fun and laughter but a decent manager would have their team fully aware of this and know when they're crossing the line.

We also need to realise England aren't one of the greatest teams in the World or Europe anymore.

Luckily for me I have a Welsh wife and live in Wales so can swap teams depending on who is playing better😉


----------



## alan hanson

nail on the head is england just arent that good! they think they are but when it counts most they arent. they are unable to follow simple instructions or think for themselves. there weaknesses get covered up week in week out in the prem as they play with foreign players who basically make them look better than they are (few exceptions i may add).

same year after year


----------



## Ravinder

Alan shearer should become the next manager for me. I think he will know how to get the team into shape and give them a kick up the backside.


----------



## alan hanson

Thats what everyone said when he took over at newcastle, id rather not have him tbh


----------



## Clancy

I don't think any manager can walk in and fix this team tbh. We have a fundamental problem in the national team, most of the players just don't seem motivated at all its always been the same for us 

You see the passion of the other national teams and just never have that hunger at all


----------



## Kerr

Shearer is a nice guy and says the right things regarding motivation, however he doesn't really understand football. 

How often does he make a point on MOTD and everyone has watched something different? 

As for Hoddle? Been there before and football has moved on even further. 

Southgate and Neville? LOL.

I'm sure they'll get someone better than the names flying around so far. On saying that looking back at Roy and some of the previous names.........maybe not.


----------



## pf1982

Even single player plays in the EPL the best league in the world 

Why is it the best? Because of all the world class non English players


----------



## Kerr

I'm not sure what's the hardest listen on ITV tonight. Going over the England situation again is boring, so it's either that or Ryan Giggs.


----------



## Kerr

Not the best of games again. 

Portugal could get to the semi final without winning a single game in 90 minutes.

Ronaldo has had a shocking Euro 2016. A couple of goals against Hungary, but he's making a mess of everything else.


----------



## Rainbow

Nothing personal to Portuguese's but i **** on that Euro 2016 format. An ordinary team without a win and 1 shot at the goal since the elimination will play 1/2 final. Just **** off...


----------



## DrEskimo

Rainbow said:


> Nothing personal to Portuguese's but i **** on that Euro 2016 format. An ordinary team without a win and 1 shot at the goal since the elimination will play 1/2 final. Just **** off...


Definitely. The tournament as a whole has been dreadful quality wise.

Thankfully I still have a little to cheer about as my other half is Italian, but no doubt the Germans are going to spoil all that


----------



## Rainbow

You are forgetting that Germany have never had a win over Italy in a major tournament . So, I won't be too surprised if Italy could get to the semi finals.


----------



## silverback

good luck to the welsh boys tonight.i genuinely wish you all the best


----------



## alan hanson

Yep Germany have struggled but Italy have lost dd and thiago in centre midfield massively blow considering Germany are most powerful there


----------



## Rainbow

They were saying the same tjing before the tournament when Montolivo, Veratti and Marchisio got injured and missed the Euro cup.


----------



## Kerr

Surprised to hear all the panel go for Wales. 

I'd like to see them doing it, but I can't quite see it happening if Belgium perform.


----------



## Kerr

Cracking goal. 

Good game so far.


----------



## Clancy

Finally a good game, so far anyway 

Proper end to end and good play. What a goal


----------



## bradleymarky

Wales getting on top.


----------



## Kerr

A good positive first half with lots to talk about. 


Rather than talk about that we're now going further into the England inquest. 

Sometimes they need to realise that there is more than just English people watching. It's a Welsh quarter final tonight.


----------



## Kerr

What a goal.

Postcards to come from the defenders later on.


----------



## Rainbow

Wales deserves final.


----------



## silverback

Superb fighting spirit by the Welsh.


----------



## Rainbow

Shocking decisions by the ****ing refferees. 2 penalties are not given.

This doesn't mean I am belittling the Wales players amazing efforts and fighting.


----------



## MDC250

Had £10 on Wales to win 2:1 @ 17:1


----------



## Kerr

A poor Portugal team in the semi. Wales could be making the final.


----------



## Shug

Bale v Ronaldo 
Could be interesting.


----------



## Ravinder

Only downside for Wales is Ramsay missing the match due to a harsh yellow I thought. But Portugal, are just awful right now. I don't know how they got this far. I hope Wales beat them. Bale has had a much better tournament then Ronaldo.


----------



## Rayaan

I bet portugal win lol. They'll pull their socks up for sure I reckon. Let's not forget that they won Croatia and Poland.

Probably best not to underestimate them... otherwise it might become another England Vs Iceland situation


----------



## DJ X-Ray

What a brilliant game. Outstanding from Wales. To a man. And OMD what a ****ing goal for Kanu! Merked Fellaini and co hard! Gutted for my boy Ramsey tho: 5 games, 4 assists, 1 goal, 3 motm's.

Bossing this tournament &#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56490;&#55357;&#56399;


----------



## Kerr

What a stupid way to give a penalty away. 

Not the best if games, but 12 minutes for someone to win it now.


----------



## Rainbow

I won't wonder if Italy qualify after Boateng's gift.


----------



## Clancy

Such a poor penalty shootout, Jesus


----------



## Kerr

Ozil, Darmian, Pele, Schweinsteiger. 

They've been in England too long for a penalty shootout. :lol:


----------



## Rayaan

"Simone" says do the Zaza dance!!


----------



## Deniance

Today is the day, come on wales!!!, please be a good day!, i hope we dont get cheated because portugal love a good dive!!


----------



## silverback

maybe im unpatriotic.but im more excited about this game then any of the games our sacks of **** have played.good luck to the welsh boys.


----------



## bradleymarky

Even though i hate football my Grandad was Welsh so i have a bit of interest.


----------



## silverback

with the exclusion of a few nob heads in work,the welsh have a lot of support from neutrals or just reasonable people.


----------



## Rayaan

Good luck to Wales, because its in the UK and all, but my mum is Portuguese hence I will be supporting them today!


----------



## Darlofan

Wife is Welsh so I do as I'm told😂😂

Live in Wales too so really looking forward to the game.


----------



## Deniance

Working in london but allowed to finish at 6, just enough time to blow up the sheep and dragons and take to the pub!


----------



## Welshquattro1

Come on lads,come on Wales! They have played their hearts out so far and we are all proud of them here in Wales.


----------



## Stu Mac

Hope the Welsh can pull another great result off tonight. Euros has been pretty poor viewing on a hole and probably the best game so far was Wales / Belgium


----------



## Kerr

I'll predict Portugal will win tonight. 







I'm only saying that as I've been wrong with just about every prediction so far.:lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Good luck to all the Welsh fans I want them to show us up so the FA think twice about who they appoint next


----------



## Deniance

Im in a london pub and all the chatter is about how wales are gonna get beat, typical english sour grapes, we beat the 2nd best team from a goal behind, come on wales, please win so i can accidentally on purpose throw my pint over these silly remain supporters!


----------



## Kerr

Deniance said:


> Im in a london pub and all the chatter is about how wales are gonna get beat, typical english sour grapes, we beat the 2nd best team from a goal behind, come on wales, please win so i can accidentally on purpose throw my pint over these silly remain supporters!


Let's be honest, not many people in the rest of the UK would be cheering on England if things were the other way around.

Belgium are a good side, but I've no idea how they managed to achieve ranking position 2. They haven't done anything to deserve that.


----------



## PugIain

Come on Wales, Portugal are gash!

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Best of luck to Wales, hope they do it.


----------



## Kerr

Ronaldo can certainly jump and head a ball. 

I did think the keeper was a bit slow to react.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I can't see Wales getting back from this, they lack creativity.


----------



## Ross

I am watching for some reason,I don't even like football haha.


----------



## FluffySheep

I'm gutted we didn't make the final but hugely proud of what we achieved in the tournament. Ramsey was a big miss in creating chances.


----------



## Rayaan

Wales didn't play anywhere to the same level as they did against Belgium. 

I felt they were lacking a decent attack. They only had a few chances really and none of them were "oooohh" chances. 

Even without pepe I don't think the portugal defence was overly worried at any point in the whole match. TBH after the poor portugal performances before, I was half expecting Wales to win.


----------



## Kerr

Rayaan said:


> Wales didn't play anywhere to the same level as they did against Belgium.
> 
> I felt they were lacking a decent attack. They only had a few chances really and none of them were "oooohh" chances.
> 
> Even without pepe I don't think the portugal defence was overly worried at any point in the whole match. TBH after the poor portugal performances before, I was half expecting Wales to win.


I'd rather have Pepe in the defence if I was the opposition. He's not very good and always liable to do something stupid.

Wales just froze tonight. They just didn't have the extra gear needed.

Portugal weren't exactly great either. I really can't believe they've made the final. Whoever they play I hope wins.


----------



## cheekymonkey

everyone goes on about Bale but wales certainly missed Ramsey tonight


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> I'd rather have Pepe in the defence if I was the opposition. He's not very good and always liable to do something stupid.
> 
> Wales just froze tonight. They just didn't have the extra gear needed.
> 
> Portugal weren't exactly great either. I really can't believe they've made the final. Whoever they play I hope wins.


Im not so sure - Pepe has a bit of a temper and acts like a little kid sometimes but as a defender he stood through pretty much everything in the last 2 portugal matches


----------



## alan hanson

i thought wales had a chance not because wales are that good (tbh they had over achieved) but because Portugal had been so poor. Only so long you can get away with the difference in quality in knock tournaments.


----------



## Zetec-al

I do not think France should have had that Penalty. Very harsh tbh


----------



## Rayaan

Zetec-al said:


> I do not think France should have had that Penalty. Very harsh tbh


Got booked too what a waste. Ruined the whole game for me.

But I mean, wouldn't be surprised if there were politics involved to get the home nation into the finals.


----------



## Kerr

Another lacklustre game from what I seen of it.

This is by an absolute country mile the worst football tournament ever. We're now at the final stage and there has only been a couple of quality games. 

France have played well in bits during the tournament, but not exactly final material. Tonight they got the breaks when it mattered then parked the bus. 

Hopefully the final will offer something different, but I just can't see it.


----------



## Ravinder

I don't think the final is going to be thrilling. It's got France's name all over it now.


----------



## Zetec-al

As much as Ronaldo can be a big baby sometimes, i actually feel very sorry for him right now.

Must be gutting


----------



## Clancy

Can't see Portugal winning now 

Not that Ronaldo has done a huge amount but still


----------



## Ravinder

Ronaldo would never come off the field unless he had to. I think he has a serious knee injury.

I don't fancy Portugal but they're playing better then I thought they would so far. I don't rate them at all.


----------



## Stu Mac

This final sums up the whole competition for me Stale mate!! Only actually seen a couple of decent games


----------



## Clancy

Borefest

The entire tournament


----------



## Darlofan

The moths are more entertaining


----------



## Soul boy 68

What a strike, only a strike like that could win a dull final.


----------



## Kerr

A goal...yeah!!!!!. 

What a rubbish game to cap a rubbish tournament. 


Why does Martial not get a game, but France keep bringing on that old useless Gignac?


----------



## Zetec-al

I dont really care who wins out of these two but i definatly didnt want portugal to win!


----------



## Spike85

I'm happy that Portugal won. someone new and since group stages haven't played bad. Not a french fan


----------



## Kerr

Spike85 said:


> I'm happy that Portugal won. someone new and since group stages haven't played bad. Not a french fan


They've not been bad, they've been *****.

Not a single win in the group stages and should not have even got through. Third placed teams shouldn't be rewarded for failure.

They've only won one game in 90 minutes.

Another 120 minutes and I've also got another question. What's all the fuss about Pogba?

He does some good stuff during a game, but makes loads of mistakes and gets caught out a lot.

A £100m player?


----------



## Spike85

if they've been bad and still won what does it say about the rest 

france were poor tonight. and i agree Pogba and 100m price tag is an absolute joke. Payet is the best player in that side.


----------



## dholdi

Zetec-al said:


> I dont really care who wins out of these two but i definatly didnt want portugal to win!


What ?


----------



## Kerr

Spike85 said:


> if they've been bad and still won what does it say about the rest
> 
> france were poor tonight. and i agree Pogba and 100m price tag is an absolute joke. Payet is the best player in that side.


It says 1) they were all really poor. 2) Portugal were very fortunate with the draw.

Group stages they couldn't beat Austria, Hungary or Iceland. Hardly top teams.

They served up a dour game and scraped through against Croatia after extra time. They beat a Wales team that hugely underperformed and was already kicking way above their weight and then won this dour game too.

Every single game Portugal have played they've been poor other than the Hungary game where Hungary made the game good.

Payet made a great start, but he was poor afterwards.


----------



## Spike85

they weren't the best side but certainly weren't as bad as England. they beat a poor french side tonight who had the game for the taking.


----------



## bigmac3161

Been saying it for a while pogba is the most overhyped footballer ever. Decent player but no more than that.


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> It says 1) they were all really poor. 2) Portugal were very fortunate with the draw.
> 
> Group stages they couldn't beat Austria, Hungary or Iceland. Hardly top teams.
> 
> They served up a dour game and scraped through against Croatia after extra time. They beat a Wales team that hugely underperformed and was already kicking way above their weight and then won this dour game too.
> 
> Every single game Portugal have played they've been poor other than the Hungary game where Hungary made the game good.
> 
> Payet made a great start, but he was poor afterwards.


Or it suggests that Santos has been very clever in how he's approached the tournament and realised they'd get through.

The players he played in the group stages like the old carvalho and the right back who I can't remember were just there for the sake of scraping through

As soon as they got through he changed the back and put on fonte and cedric as well as saches

Portugal deserved to win todays match IMO. TBH I reckon they'd take on anybody and play exactly the same. They just have a different style of play.

Portugal hasn't lost a match in this tournament have they?

Saying portugal "scraped" through isnt fair. They won fairly. You could easily say England scraped a win against Wales etc but a win is a win


----------



## Daniel Branco

Rayaan said:


> Or it suggests that Santos has been very clever in how he's approached the tournament and realised they'd get through.
> 
> The players he played in the group stages like the old carvalho and the right back who I can't remember were just there for the sake of scraping through
> 
> As soon as they got through he changed the back and put on fonte and cedric as well as saches
> 
> Portugal deserved to win todays match IMO. TBH I reckon they'd take on anybody and play exactly the same. They just have a different style of play.
> 
> Portugal hasn't lost a match in this tournament have they?
> 
> Saying portugal "scraped" through isnt fair. They won fairly. You could easily say England scraped a win against Wales etc but a win is a win


Thank you very much !

Et pour les françaises, je ne suis pas dégueulasse, je suis CHAMPION!!!!

C'est la vie 

To those that don't like Portugal champion, Portugal wasn't poor, PORTUGAL is clever! Nothing against RU but you simply didn't made it...if you did...

Enviado do meu SM-P900 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Rayaan said:


> Or it suggests that Santos has been very clever in how he's approached the tournament and realised they'd get through.
> 
> The players he played in the group stages like the old carvalho and the right back who I can't remember were just there for the sake of scraping through
> 
> As soon as they got through he changed the back and put on fonte and cedric as well as saches
> 
> Portugal deserved to win todays match IMO. TBH I reckon they'd take on anybody and play exactly the same. They just have a different style of play.
> 
> Portugal hasn't lost a match in this tournament have they?
> 
> Saying portugal "scraped" through isnt fair. They won fairly. You could easily say England scraped a win against Wales etc but a win is a win


I didn't see all the game tonight, but France missed two or three big chances, hit the post the Portugal keeper made one or two very good saves.

I didn't see Portugal do much until they hit the crossbar with the freekick in ET and then scored their goal. A goal didn't look like it was coming.

France had more possession, more attempts, more attempts on target and more corners. You don't win games or stats, but France were the better team from I seen and stats suggest that too.

Are you seriously suggesting a manager cleverly planned to finish third in a group?

With the Iceland v Austria game sitting at 1-1 they were one goal away from being knocked. It was a game that Austria should have won. They only got through as other results went there way. That's not good management, that's luck!

Every team wants to win the group as it makes a statement and usually means you get an easier draw. Finishing 3rd should mean you get one of the big boys, something everyone wants to avoid.

England played Wales off the park for most of the game. It shouldn't have come down to a last minute goal to win it. They dominated the game, dominated the chances but had to recover from a Hart goalkeeping error. They still had to do it in 90 minutes too.

You are correct that Portugal didn't lose a game. However if you played in the English premier league and drew everyone of your 38 games and didn't lose one, you'd have 38 points and likely be relegated.

It was numerous years ago they changed a win from 2 points to 3 point to attempt to stop teams from being negative.

Portugal have been largely negative and have been rewarded for it.

Like I said long before Portugal won tonight, the new third place qualification system makes a mockery of the competition.


----------



## Daniel Branco

Yes, 3rd place is 😥😥.

But we all know what Santos wanted when before the fist game he said the Quaresma can't play the first games and in the first game with the tail between legs Santos call Quaresma...

We all feel very disappointed with the 3rd...we are a team in the world top ten. Isn't this type of games that we should show...

Enviado do meu SM-P900 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbow

The overjoy from the wins vs Iceland and the crippled Germany squad played a bad joke today. Deschamps can be held as the main reason for the fail - striker like Benzema could have made the difference today instead of Gignac.

However, I don't like both of the teams but Portugal played their best. Yes, they actually won only one game but they did not lose a match too.

I think Portugal were repayed tonight for 2004 final vs Greece. They lost as France did tonight - one shot one goal.

Iceland's 90+4 goal against Austria during the group stage defined the fortune of Portugal. They were second before that 90+4 goal and would've playing vs France in the Quarter-Finals.


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> I didn't see all the game tonight, but France missed two or three big chances, hit the post the Portugal keeper made one or two very good saves.
> 
> I didn't see Portugal do much until they hit the crossbar with the freekick in ET and then scored their goal. A goal didn't look like it was coming.
> 
> France had more possession, more attempts, more attempts on target and more corners. You don't win games or stats, but France were the better team from I seen and stats suggest that too.
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting a manager cleverly planned to finish third in a group?
> 
> With the Iceland v Austria game sitting at 1-1 they were one goal away from being knocked out and finishing 4th in their group. It was a game that Austria should have won. They only got through as other results went there way. That's not good management, that's luck!
> 
> Every team wants to win the group as it makes a statement and usually means you get an easier draw. Finishing 3rd should mean you get one of the big boys, something everyone wants to avoid.
> 
> England played Wales off the park for most of the game. It shouldn't have come down to a last minute goal to win it. They dominated the game, dominated the chances but had to recover from a Hart goalkeeping error. They still had to do it in 90 minutes too.
> 
> You are correct that Portugal didn't lose a game. However if you played in the English premier league and drew everyone of your 38 games and didn't lose one, you'd have 38 points and likely be relegated.
> 
> It was numerous years ago they changed a win from 2 points to 3 point to attempt to stop teams from being negative.
> 
> Portugal have been largely negative and have been rewarded for it.
> 
> Like I said long before Portugal won tonight, the new third place qualification system makes a mockery of the competition.


Agreed, they didn't have the stats. Don't know if you saw or not due to not watching all of the game but Pepe had a good chance with a header which went very slightly wide, Nani hit the target albeit with a dodgy cross and Quaresma hit the target straight after with a overhead kick.

I think eder also hit the target with a header a while before he scored and the possession was 53% and 47% which wasn't that much of a difference after 120 mins.

In th Hungary game, Ronaldo got a piece of paper from Santos and I think that told them to ease off so they'll play Poland and the tempo died down straight after that and they played to draw, not to win. That's my guess anyway.

I think Santos has set his team up for for competitions like the Euro rather than point based ones like premier league. He did the same with Greece which used to play like this but also ended up winning the Euro.

If teams won on stats England would probably win the Euro based on their possession!


----------



## danwel

Very happy for Ronaldo as i really like him as a player. That said France really should have smashed this final especially the Ronaldo went of injured. Saying that Portugal actually looked better for him being off the pitch.


----------



## Brian1612

Personally thought it was good to see Portugal and especially Ronaldo win it, thought they deserved it on the night. France were poor and didn't take the game to an very average Portugal side further weakened by Ronaldo's injury. Great to see a different side to Ronaldo, out at 90 mins willing his team mates on, out on the touchline again willing them on after they scored. Absolutely brilliant to see that sort of passion from him and team spirit from a supposedly selfish player. 

For all the bad press the guy gets by the corrupt media, he is the best of his era in my own opinion and the amount he does for charity etc people don't seem to realize. Might come across a knob on the park but off it he seems to one of the nicest in the game. 

You have Ronaldo giving millions away to charity yearly and you have the supposedly 'best' in the world Messi done for tax evasion, says it all to me. Messi gets an easy ride by the media, seen a few shady incidents from him on the pitch that goes largely ignored. Said incidents any other player would get a straight red for he gets off with a warning. Corrupt!


----------



## Rayaan

Brian1612 said:


> Personally thought it was good to see Portugal and especially Ronaldo win it, thought they deserved it on the night. France were poor and didn't take the game to an very average Portugal side further weakened by Ronaldo's injury. Great to see a different side to Ronaldo, out at 90 mins willing his team mates on, out on the touchline again willing them on after they scored. Absolutely brilliant to see that sort of passion from him and team spirit from a supposedly selfish player.
> 
> For all the bad press the guy gets by the corrupt media, he is the best of his era in my own opinion and the amount he does for charity etc people don't seem to realize. Might come across a knob on the park but off it he seems to one of the nicest in the game.
> 
> You have Ronaldo giving millions away to charity yearly and you have the supposedly 'best' in the world Messi done for tax evasion, says it all to me. Messi gets an easy ride by the media, seen a few shady incidents from him on the pitch that goes largely ignored. Said incidents any other player would get a straight red for he gets off with a warning. Corrupt!


Yep definitely, like we saw when he missed that penalty in the earlier games, he's still human and everyone gets annoyed from time to time, ending up doing stupid things which the media thrives on. You won't see BBC mentioning the 2 lines he got put into his hair in one of the matches as a tribute to a kid who had surgery there but they'll be the first to air the fact that Ronaldo threw a reporters mic in the pool :lol:

He was blatantly refusing to go off, wanted to play the whole match but couldn't take it - could see tears when he was handing the captaincy to Nani as well.


----------



## alan hanson

bigmac3161 said:


> Been saying it for a while pogba is the most overhyped footballer ever. Decent player but no more than that.


how much of pogba have you seen?

The only thing that lad lacks as experience he can pretty much anything and all those things he will continue to get better. he wil be the best midfielder in the world one day. he's similar to zz

Remember he didnt ask for someone to pay 100mil for him that just reflects how stupid the game of footbal has become, each year player value will go higher if your the best and available. where it stops is the scary thing caps need to be put on place on fees and wages


----------



## K777mk2

GF is french, shes gutted.

Welcome to our world


----------



## bigmac3161

alan hanson said:


> how much of pogba have you seen?
> 
> The only thing that lad lacks as experience he can pretty much anything and all those things he will continue to get better. he wil be the best midfielder in the world one day. he's similar to zz
> 
> Remember he didnt ask for someone to pay 100mil for him that just reflects how stupid the game of footbal has become, each year player value will go higher if your the best and available. where it stops is the scary thing caps need to be put on place on fees and wages


Only what I've seen in champions league and for France but I've yet to see him dominate a game or even change the course of a game with 20 minutes brilliance. Sorry it's all hype he plays well in patches in poor league if he becomes the new zidane I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Kerr

I'd like to see Pogba week in week out to see what the fuss is about. Having only seen him in the CL and for France he's not done anywhere near enough for me. 

Before he left Man Utd we were told he'd be the next big thing. Three years later he is still to be the next big thing.

He is only 23 but he's actually an experienced player now. 124 appearance for Juventus and 37 caps for France is a lot of games. I'd be hoping to see a more rounded player by now with that experience. 

At times he does nice stuff, other times he's wasteful and rather clumsy. It's the clumsiness that worries me the most as it's something you can't train out of people.

Most genuinely world class players often already look the finished thing by 23/24. There's also a large list who show great promise, but never reach the potential expected. 

I do think £100m is a gamble.


----------



## Ravinder

As a Man Utd fan, I wouldn't want him back and especially at that price. It's just ridiculous money. Rumour has it he wants to go to Real Madrid. They can have him as far as I'm concerned.


----------

